# Sexing Piranha?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

if any one knows how to if there is a way i can post pics i have 3 rbps about 5 inches long.i also have a few questions if someone is willing to awanser.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You can create an account at Photobucket.com, upload your pictures there, and then copy and paste the link.

Welcome to the site.
[IMG]http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/cheers.gif


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome








P.nattereri is not sexual dimorph, so unless you have an actual spawning you can't tell the sex.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

do you know how large they will get in a 65 gal tank? they are about 5 inches right now


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Unlike some believe, they won't grow smaller in a small tank. They still will reach maximum size... around 14" SL.


----------



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

ok so if they are around 5" now how long till i can expect them to be around 8-10"?


----------



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

they all look the same to me


----------

